# Rampart Overdrive



## chongmagic (May 28, 2019)

Heres my take on the Stockade. I had to use 1n914 diodes because I didn't have any 1n916s. Still sounds great. The only thing is when I activate Boost the pedal actually gets quieter. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## K Pedals (May 28, 2019)

Nice... I like the Art/Knobs...


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Heres my take on the Stockade. I had to use 1n914 diodes because I didn't have any 1n916s. Still sounds great. The only thing is when I activate Boost the pedal actually gets quieter.



See, now that's the same thing I read about the vero layouts, but mine doesn't do that.
EDIT: I should clarify, mine will lower _or_ raise the volume, depending on where the boost control is set.

Did you use MPSA13 or BS170?   What if you turn up the boost control more?


----------



## griff10672 (May 28, 2019)

I agree with K Pedals ...... I'm too much a newb on this forum ... I don't know how to quote .... lol

anyway .... great job on the graphic and knob selection ... looks high end and classy !! !


----------



## chongmagic (May 28, 2019)

I used the MPSA13 if I turn up the boost it gets a little louder but not in unity with it off.


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2019)

Really?... Now that is unusual.    Mine starts off lower than unity with the boost all the way down, but it definitely boosts the output as I turn it up.

Do you have a way to measure the HFE of your MPSA13?   I'd be really curious to know how it compares to mine.


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2019)

Ahh I think I see the problem.   Turn the MPSA13 around.   

I know, I know, the silkscreen shows it facing the other way... That's for the BS170.   

BS170 faces upwards, MPSA13 faces downwards.   There are pics on the second page of the build docs. (Which probably weren't available when you started this, my apologies)


----------



## chongmagic (May 29, 2019)

Yes, I definitely have the MPSA13 at Q5 turned the wrong way. 









I will flip it around and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## chongmagic (May 29, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Yes, I definitely have the MPSA13 at Q5 turned the wrong way.
> 
> View attachment 563
> 
> ...



I should have been more patient and waited for the build docs.


----------



## Robert (May 29, 2019)

The first batch of PCBs were spec'd for the BS170 because I wasn't _100% sure_ the MPSA13 was going to work.... but it worked fine.


----------



## chongmagic (May 29, 2019)

Welp that fixed it!! It now has boost!


----------

